# Evato Blogger Bundle



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 16, 2013)

Howdy all!

Just letting you all know that Evato has a new bundle up!

It's the Blogger Bundle this time and it's running for the next 14 days. This includes Wordpress Blog Themes, Plugins, some cool doodads and graphics, and some pretty generic pictures.

All for 20 dollars.

http://codecanyon.net/bundles/blogger

There ya go!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 16, 2013)

Tumbler templates duh  -_-


----------



## zim (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty nice little bundle. I'm going to pick on up now and wait till i have a use for it.


----------



## mikho (Oct 16, 2013)

Like these bundles as usually buys them. Will probably buy this one aswell.


Thanks HEP!


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 16, 2013)

This time I am not buying the package - nothing special about it.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 16, 2013)

You know, I just found out about these Envato bundles back when they did their birthday special, I think its a pretty neat way to stock up on generic material for future projects (I get their free stuff each month).


----------



## yolo (Oct 16, 2013)

I hate envato and all that they stand for, but they do have good deals


----------



## jarland (Oct 16, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I hate envato and all that they stand for, but they do have good deals


Providing a trustworthy and easily accessible marketplace for creatives to sell their most random and small creations to assist in putting food on their tables while providing a place to help those on smaller budgets locate creative content to assist in their work as well? I know, I hate those assholes too.

Future generations will laugh at how common we've made the word "hate." Somehow "I wish this was different" became "I hate this and everyone involved." I blame the internet.


----------



## yolo (Oct 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> Providing a trustworthy and easily accessible marketplace for creatives to sell their most random and small creations to assist in putting food on their tables while providing a place to help those on smaller budgets locate creative content to assist in their work as well? I know, I hate those assholes too.
> 
> 
> Future generations will laugh at how common we've made the word "hate." Somehow "I wish this was different" became "I hate this and everyone involved." I blame the internet.


http://codecanyon.net/make_money/payment_rates Now tell me how just they are


----------



## jarland (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey have rules too? Assholes man.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 19, 2013)

Just bought it. For that price, even if two of the things are useful it was a deal


----------

